# culotte à sous-pieds



## Girl_Afraid

sapete dirmi cos'è??

la frase è la seguente:
*Il portait sur le dos sa redingote noire, sur la tête son grand chapeau de soie et sur les jambes sa culotte à sous-pieds, et il n’avait pas voulu, vu la circonstance, passer par-dessus son beau costume la blouse bleue qui se gonfle au vent, garantit le drap de la poussière et des taches, et qu’on ôte prestement à l’arrivée, dès qu’on a sauté de voiture.*
*
*mio tentativo (ancora da sistemare):
"Portava sulla schiena la sua redingote nera, sulla testa il suo grande cappello di seta e sulle gambe i (?), e non aveva voluto, data la circostanza, mettere sopra il suo bel vestito la blusa azzurra che si gonfia al vento, protegge dalla polvere e dalle macchie, e si toglie rapidamente all’arrivo, non appena saltati giù dalla vettura."

si tratta di un racconto pubblicato a fine ottocento. spero di non aver scritto troppe cavolate 

grazie ancora!


----------



## Paquita

Così: http://www.carlasport.ch/shop/images/collant-sous-pied-pop.jpg


----------



## matoupaschat

Esattamente, 'le sous-pied' è un nastro di tessuto cucito sull'orlo inferiore della gamba di un pantalone e che passando sotto il piede la mantiene fissa. Non ho la più pallida idea di come si chiami in italiano.


----------



## Girl_Afraid

ha ha ha!! nemmeno io  
proverò a cercare in internet su qualche sito di moda...
posso chiederti se secondo te il resto della traduzione è corretto?
il personaggio in questione si appresta ad andare a far visita all'amante del padre, appena morto e al quale era molto affezionato. 
grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi sembra ottima.
Poi, ho trovato questo sullo Zingarelli 2012:
_calzoni a staffa_, con una striscia che passa sotto i piedi.


----------



## Girl_Afraid

fantastico!! 
allora vado di "calzoni a staffa" 
grazie mille per l'aiuto!!


----------



## valerie1987

credo si chiamino pantaloni/calzoni con le ghette o calzoni a staffa. Comunque se posso azzardare un consiglio cambierei "portava sulla schiena" con semplicemente "indossava", scorre di più... e "date le circostanze" al plurale è sempre da preferire  ciao!


----------



## Girl_Afraid

ciao valerie1987,
grazie per il consiglio! ho optato per i _calzoni a staffa_ alla fine! per quanto riguarda il resto della frase, la traduzione che ho scritto sopra era ancora in fase "letterale"... infatti l'ho già cambiata e ho tolto "sulla schiena" che era davvero brutto!!  posso chiederti se secondo te "blouse" può essere tradotto con "blusa"? io stavo per scrivere "mantello", ma fa un po' medioevo


----------



## valerie1987

La parola "blusa" è abbastanza usata in italiano, ma non è un mantello. Sono due cose diverse. La blusa è una casacca, una camicia, una maglia, qualcosa che si infila, tipicamente da donna peraltro nell'accezione italiana. La "blouse" di cui parla il tuo testo, soprattutto dato il periodo storico e il soggetto maschile, è, invece, proprio una mantella. Non sono un'esperta, ma rientra indubbiamente più nella categoria dei paletot e delle giacche che in quella dell'abbigliamento che ci va sotto! Credo fosse l'alternativa alla redingote nel tuo testo, quindi è un capo da esterno. Se scrivi blusa in italiano si intenderà una casacca da interno. Spero di esserti stata utile


----------



## Girl_Afraid

io sono una capra quando si tratta di abbigliamento, figuriamoci quello dei secoli passati! 

avevo pensato al mantello perchè il testo dice che "si gonfia al vento", e non riuscivo ad immaginarmi una giacca... quindi alla fine avevo visto giusto  

merci beaucoup!!


----------

